# Question about Fungus...



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I had fungus on the fish that died this morning  Yesterday before it died is when I noticed the fungus and treated the whole tank for it. Well this after noon I noticed on one of the mollies (snow white in color) that near her top fin, it looked like something "flaking" off. Could that be some fungus that's flaking? Is that how the fungus comes off? Its not "fluffy" or "fuzzy" fungus, it just looks like a white flake. Say like a food flake but white and its just dangling there near her top fin.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Get a muti-fingal med and treat. Get one that works on fin rot and other fungus that occurs on the body. Just read the box. Petsmart/Petco will carry them.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Ive been using API Liquid fungus cure. Now I have the ugly green water *yuck* just did a PWC and will treat again tomorrow.


----------

